# Toys for babies



## StormySkye (Sep 6, 2012)

I read somewhere to remove wheels from my pregnant does cage, as well as ropes and shelves etc so she wouldn't drop the babies.

Bubs are now 3 weeks old; what toys are safe for them at this age, and when can I put the wheel, ropes etc back in? They've only got boxes and tubes at the moment because I wasn't sure what was safe.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

You could definitely put the climbing rope and shelves back. The toddlers will enjoy exploring. Maybe another week for the wheel, but depends of the type of wheel. If it's one of those silent spinner solid ones, it could go back any time. They're safe for little legs.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

all should be safe for them at this point (assuming it's a 100% leg/tail safe wheel)

fact you should have a fun time watching them discover the 'new' toys!


----------

